# S262 Restoration



## Nhpyro (Jan 16, 2018)

Here are a few photos of my 1962 S262 full restoration. Took 67 hours of restoration time.

This is what is in it:

1) Full overhaul of the 6HP B&S engine with all OEM parts. Standard piston & rings, valves, points and condenser and rebuilt carb with cylinder milled head ( Someone used a rough wire wheel at one time to clean the head)

2) 80% of the machine was sandblasted and powder coated. Transmission area was just de-greased and sprayed with Rustoleum Regal Red.

3) New tires and tubes

4) New Scraper bar and skids ( Machined myself)

5) New belts

6) Every nut and bolt is now stainless steel.

7) Handle bars are re-chromed with new handle grips

Price to restore (Parts and Powder coating, paint and chrome) -$1585.00

This unit , (Not this particular one), was my first ever snowblower I purchased for $200.00 back in 1976. I sold that unit, but came across this unit 42 years later...(Must be my midlife crisis !)

She runs just like the one I had back in 1976...everyone is telling me not to use it ...Just a great machine made by proud Americans, built like a tank !


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice Job!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: It really looks nice. 

.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Wowzers !! Great job , and worth every penny on the resto.....they dont make em like that anymore !


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Super job there! If someone gives you crap about the $$ spent, tell them it was this or wine, women and gambling. They can take their choice where to spend it. Bet that shuts them up.


Great looking machine there.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

She's a beauty! Good for another 42 years! :goodjob:


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Almost looks as good as mine.:biggrin: Just kidding, it looks great.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-snowbird-functionality-2nd-none-dsc_6744.jpg

With fifty years service on these machines the differentials need rebuilding. Shafts will wear where seals ride causing gear oil leaks, bearings sludge up and wear from decades old lube and most important the thrust bearing alongside the bronze gear disintegrates causing misalignment to the worm promoting a worn gear, .018" free play at gear brings it back into spec. Gear cases unless removed from machine and opened previously will have a half inch of sludge inside which does not drain out and causes the above problems. Your stick shift linkage needs some fine tuning so when in neutral it is straight up.:wink2:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It is beautiful Nhpyro.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Nice job!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Beautiful, just beautiful

.


----------



## Nhpyro (Jan 16, 2018)

DriverRider said:


> Almost looks as good as mine.:biggrin: Just kidding, it looks great.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-snowbird-functionality-2nd-none-dsc_6744.jpg
> 
> With fifty years service on these machines the differentials need rebuilding. Shafts will wear where seals ride causing gear oil leaks, bearings sludge up and wear from decades old lube and most important the thrust bearing alongside the bronze gear disintegrates causing misalignment to the worm promoting a worn gear, .018" free play at gear brings it back into spec. Gear cases unless removed from machine and opened previously will have a half inch of sludge inside which does not drain out and causes the above problems. Your stick shift linkage needs some fine tuning so when in neutral it is straight up.:wink2:


Appreciate the info...That stick shift linkage is another "Fine Tune" project on a rainy day...I did everything I could on the left side adjustment bracket, (working it up and down) but I think there is too much play in the linkages, next to straightening out the linkage..I'm surprised it works like a charm in forward or reverse. I've worked on these machines years ago and I would spend hours with that forward and reverse belt adjustment...That is the only flaw I noticed on these machines...Those reverse belts would chew right up if not adjusted properly...

The owner of this unit told me he changed transmission oil every year, and I was quite surprised that the oil was quite clean with no sludge buildup upon examination...( I lucked out !) That's why I didn't open it up...Transmission runs solid...If I had to rebuild...there are no parts available that I know of...back to the machine shop I guess...


I appreciate everyone's comments.... They are helpful !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Inspirational with a capital I!!!!!!


----------



## Trypparcher (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the machine looks beautiful, I actually just bought one for my father. Runs after a little work, but I’m having issues finding replacement parts for the snowbird s262. I can’t find any info anywhere, any help would be beyond appreciated


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Trypparcher









You might want to start a thread of your own outlining what it is you're looking for to see if we can help.


.


----------



## GerGa (13 d ago)

Nhpyro said:


> Here are a few photos of my 1962 S262 full restoration. Took 67 hours of restoration time.
> 
> This is what is in it:
> 
> 1) Full overhaul of the 6HP B&S engine with all OEM parts. Standard piston & rings, valves, points and condenser and rebuilt carb with cylinder milled head ( Someone used a rough wire wheel at one time to clean the head)


Hi,
I have a 1962 S262 that I am getting ready to sell, runs fine but the gas bowl gasket disintegrated. We found a paper exhaust gasket at the hardware store that we were able to cut to fit, but it leaks pretty bad.
How did you go about getting OEM parts for the engine? The Briggs & Stratton website asks for a serial number off the engine. Did you happen to find the model number somewhere on the engine?

Thanks


----------



## jennibear (13 d ago)

GerGa said:


> Hi,
> I have a 1962 S262 that I am getting ready to sell, runs fine but the gas bowl gasket disintegrated. We found a paper exhaust gasket at the hardware store that we were able to cut to fit, but it leaks pretty bad.
> How did you go about getting OEM parts for the engine? The Briggs & Stratton website asks for a serial number off the engine. Did you happen to find the model number somewhere on the engine?
> 
> Thanks


hello i would be interested in buying it if your selling? john


----------



## GerGa (13 d ago)

jennibear said:


> hello i would be interested in buying it if your selling? john


Yes, just took pictures to sell it today. Here is the for sale thread : SnowBird S262


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GerGa said:


> Hi,
> I have a 1962 S262 that I am getting ready to sell, runs fine but the gas bowl gasket disintegrated. We found a paper exhaust gasket at the hardware store that we were able to cut to fit, but it leaks pretty bad.
> How did you go about getting OEM parts for the engine? The Briggs & Stratton website asks for a serial number off the engine. Did you happen to find the model number somewhere on the engine?
> 
> Thanks


One of our members made this site, there is info on how to date in it, and a bunch of other Birds in it.
OEM parts? Ha Ha Ha good luck. 


Snowbird Snowblowers


----------



## GerGa (13 d ago)

Big Ed said:


> One of our members made this site, there is info on how to date in it, and a bunch of other Birds in it.
> OEM parts? Ha Ha Ha good luck.
> 
> 
> Snowbird Snowblowers


Thanks, I saw that website and eventually messaged the owner. Not sure where OP got parts unless from another snowblower? 
Anyway, the leak was fixed today.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GerGa said:


> Thanks, I saw that website and eventually messaged the owner. Not sure where OP got parts unless from another snowblower?
> Anyway, the leak was fixed today.


Thanks for dragging up this old thread, somehow I must have missed it in 2018.
In my signature is my engine number.
"Classic" 1963 S-226 Snowbird
4 Horse (orig) Briggs & Stratton#6305201
22" Dual Stage 

6305291, the 63 is the year, the 05 is the month it was made, the 20 is the day, the 1 is the plant code.
You can see your engine number right? Most of the time the engine is the original and you can date the machine.
I do see parts on e bay once and a while for Snowbirds.
Maybe some of this will help the one asking you for it.
Good luck with a sale.


----------

